
Three cops fired after accidental dashcam activation captures racist rants - wffurr
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/three-cops-fired-after-accidental-dashcam-activation-captures-racist-rants/
======
happytoexplain
>Moore said a local magistrate, a Black woman, "needed a bullet in her head,"
before the three discussed their feelings that a civil war was coming, for
which all three claimed to be ready. "We are just gonna go out and start
slaughtering them fucking n------s. [I can’t wait. God I can’t wait]"

